
Show HN: Audiovisual sequencer for tweet-sized JavaScript animations - atesgoral
https://dweetplayer.net
======
dahart
Very cool! It's like shadertoy for canvas. The 3rd example I got in the
slideshow was this one, which struck me immediately because of the greek
letter variable names... awesome!
[https://www.dwitter.net/d/855](https://www.dwitter.net/d/855)

Worth visiting the "top" list:
[https://www.dwitter.net/top](https://www.dwitter.net/top)

------
NHQ
Would be cool to be able to post sound loops in the same style. You could use
this web audio module for that:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/jsynth](https://www.npmjs.com/package/jsynth)

~~~
zserge
I have been working on Glitch for a while. Not forcefully limited to short
tweet-size tunes, it makes generative music from simple chiptunes [1] to
something more advanced [2].

I would be happy to answer any questions, if you are interested in!

It's open source and new version is coming soon -
[https://github.com/naivesound/glitch](https://github.com/naivesound/glitch)

[1]: [http://bit.ly/2ib97gq](http://bit.ly/2ib97gq) (parser seems to trim the
last parenthesis, so I had to use URL shortener)

[2]: [http://bit.ly/2gQDWKM](http://bit.ly/2gQDWKM)

~~~
atesgoral
This is awesome!

------
atesgoral
Added a new feature: Trig function (sine, cosine, tangent) morphing by beat &
FFT buckets. Looks trippy and goes well with glitch/ambient/IDM:
[https://dweetplayer.net/demo/v1/*/1829@10f,683f2,3313f1,915f...](https://dweetplayer.net/demo/v1/*/1829@10f,683f2,3313f1,915f1,134f,1232f,2249f2,1385f,739f,3017f,1829f,855f2/http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Illocanblo/20171009171756069/06_Illocanblo_-
_Handdryer_Balet)

------
etskinner
Very cool. Might be a good idea to add a volume slider instead of just toggle,
since that's often easier to get to than system volume.

------
atesgoral
Also, if you're interested in some background and process, here are the slides
from the Toronto Hack && Tell presentation I gave last week:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/19tQgPg9Wb9xwuregHCGF...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/19tQgPg9Wb9xwuregHCGFDExKNyXYGzdnWA7WgrJBsNI/)

------
maaaats
Always been so impressed by what people make on Dwitter only having 140chars
of code. [https://www.dwitter.net/](https://www.dwitter.net/)

------
aeleos
I remember having seen this a while ago and having been unable to find it
since. Thanks for posting this, its always really cool to see what can be done
in such a little amount of space.

------
amenghra
Reminds me [https://forthsalon.appspot.com/](https://forthsalon.appspot.com/)

------
divenorth
Loads to about 90% and freezes. I'm on iOS 10.

~~~
andai
On Android it loads to 90%, freezes, then works normally after 10-15 sec.
Although low fps.

~~~
atesgoral
The "freezing" is when the audio track is still taking time to load. The
dweets themselves load in an instant. Yeah, FPS will unfortunately be an issue
on slower devices :(

